# painting fireplace brick



## Byron (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it OK to paint the brick that surrounds the opening my masonry fireplace with a latex paint?  If not, what can I use?  It seems obvious a high-heat paint would be the best choice; however, I want to paint the brick white and cannot find white cans of brush-on high-heat paint.  Thanks!


----------



## fraxinus (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not all right to use regular latex or oil based paint. Chances are they will blister from the heat. Then there's the very real possibility of releasing noxious fumes. Do you really need to paint the brick? It never looks great, is impossible to remove and someone in the future will wind up cursing whoever decided to paint.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2008)

How hot does the brick at the top of the insert currently get? I may be in error, but have seen a few white painted brick installations with inserts that looked fine. I didn't ask what type of paint, but as long as the brick doesn't get much more than warm to the touch (depending on the insert) I would think this would be ok.


----------



## Byron (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, I don't have an insert in my fireplace; for now, it's just open.  The inside sides get very warm (bordering on hot), though not so much so you can't touch them without wishing you hadn't.  We're eventually going to put a freestanding stove in front of the fireplace, but it's going to be awhile; in the meantime, the brick just doesn't look good and would look so much better white.  Is there a high-heat paint product (in white) on the market I can brush on?  It's certainly not a challenge to find black brush-on, high-heat paint.


----------



## Webwidow (Jan 6, 2008)

They are always painting over the bricks in the TV show Trading Spaces. Have never done it myself. 

http://tinyurl.com/9gaeo

Shopping List
Sandpaper
Masonry primer or conditioner
Latex paint
Paintbrush
Paint tray, roller and roller cover


----------



## Burn-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Byron I am doing the same thing as you. I'm waiting for a sample of inorganic mineral paint which is what I hope to use but you could also check out good old fashioned lime whitewash but you have to add some binders to make it not flake or dust off. Another option which I checked out is the British product called Dyebrick which is a mineral stain. Here is a Dyebrick customer gallery item from a customer who lightened her fireplace and hearth. I think if you used their lightener it might get light enough. You could also do a search for 'Keim' paint. All of these are inorganic mineral coatings which have chemical reactions with the masonry and become part of the surface. Because they are part of the brick you don't need to worry about the high heat issues. Ultimately I think they look better too.

They're pretty expensive but you never need to repaint. Good luck.


----------



## Byron (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  Burn, the products you mentioned are exactly what I'm looking for.  I'd love to hear your take on the product sample.


----------



## swestall (Jan 10, 2008)

Brick is pretty and you have an awfully hard time taking off paint, etc.


----------



## rmcfall (Jan 10, 2008)

Two of the brick hearths in my house are painted with what appears to be a white/cream semi-gloss paint.  At first I did curse whoever did it, but there is no good way to get the paint off so I have to accept it.  Besides, it doesn't look bad and actually may look better than the brick would have.  Anyway, I have a Woodstock Keystone sitting on one of the hearths and the brick behind the stove gets VERY hot (the area at and above the lintel), but it is fine.  This is my second year with the stove and I have had no problems at all.  In fact, the semigloss makes sweeping up ashes, etc. an easy job.  Like you, I was concerned about the heat and was considering using one of the Stovebright products (http://www.forrestpaint.com/stovebright/index.html), but there has been no need.


----------



## Burn-1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Byron said:
			
		

> Burn, the products you mentioned are exactly what I'm looking for.  I'd love to hear your take on the product sample.



Byron, glad to help. I have been waiting for a couple weeks now so it should be here soon. I have some old bricks which I am going to use to try it out and will post some pics.


----------



## ncmallard78 (Jan 10, 2008)

In my old house the hearth was painted with an open fireplace.  it looked great, however, hot coals would land on the base of the hearth and make burn marks in the paint.  easy to mop on some paint at the end of the year, and it looks good as new.  my new house also has a painted brick hearth, and we have installed a freestanding woodstove.   the bricks get warm, but so far there has been zero discolorization or fumes from the paint.  the paint stays very clean, and looks like a million bucks.  I think it can lighten up a room, as opposed to having a dark presence.  brick tends to be dark.  we used regular latex paint. 

in order to paint brick, you need to purchase block filler primer.  it closes the pores on the brick and makes it accept the paint.   one coat of block filler, one coat of latex semigloss, and you are done.  total cost is around 50 bucks.  good luck!


----------



## chad (Jan 15, 2008)

Firestarter, I wouldn't do it.  We moved into a house in which the previous owners painted the fireplace brick with white latex paint.  After a few burns in the fireplace the paint started to peel off, so we had to remove it all, which was the worst job I've ever had to do.  You can still see specks of white paint in the pores and I hate it.  Short of sandblasting, that is how it will have to remain.  Just my two cents.


----------



## stonehouse (Jan 15, 2008)

Webwidow said:
			
		

> They are always painting over the bricks in the TV show Trading Spaces. Have never done it myself.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9gaeo
> 
> ...



Trading Spaces is exactly the reason it should not be done. Please don't paint your brick. 
You'll be much happier building a proper wood casing for it.


----------



## bokehman (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a brick mantle about 12" above my insert. Previously this was an open fire. The bricks are varnished and but don't show any sign of being exposed to heat after more than six years.

Check the manual and see what minimum distances it recommends.


----------



## jqgs214 (Jan 15, 2008)

My fireplace is painted too but I inherited it that way, gets too hot to touch when the stoves running along time but no signs a fatigue.


----------

